# Mensaje



## femb

holas, no he utilizado el alemán por un buen tiempo, y pues tampoco tuve mucho tiempo de aprenderlo, y quiero escribir la siguiente frase:

"hola, no he utilizado el aleman por un buen tiempo" 
-> hallo, ich habe nicht deutsch ....... für eine Weile"

me falta el verbo, y no recuerdo como pasarlo al pasado, ok, gracias


----------



## femb

y para continuar con la pregunta:

como digo:
"es que estoy aburrida"
->"weil ich langweilig bin"

o ¿¿¿eso significa "soy aburrida"??? =S


----------



## Aurin

femb said:


> y para continuar con la pregunta:
> 
> como digo:
> "es que estoy aburrida"
> ->"weil ich langweilig bin"
> 
> o ¿¿¿eso significa "soy aburrida"??? =S


 
...., weil es mir langweilig ist. (estoy aburrida)
...., weil ich langweilig bin. (soy una aburrida)


----------



## uguban

femb said:


> holas, no he utilizado el alemán por un buen tiempo, y pues tampoco tuve mucho tiempo de aprenderlo, y quiero escribir la siguiente frase:
> 
> "hola, no he utilizado el aleman por un buen tiempo"
> -> hallo, ich habe nicht deutsch ....... für eine Weile"
> 
> me falta el verbo, y no recuerdo como pasarlo al pasado, ok, gracias


 
Hi,

wir sagen:

Hallo, ich habe Deutsch längere Zeit nicht benutzt.


----------



## Aurin

femb said:


> holas, no he utilizado el alemán por un buen tiempo, y pues tampoco tuve mucho tiempo de aprenderlo, y quiero escribir la siguiente frase:
> 
> "hola, no he utilizado el aleman por un buen tiempo"
> -> hallo, ich habe nicht deutsch ....... für eine Weile"
> 
> me falta el verbo, y no recuerdo como pasarlo al pasado, ok, gracias


Utilizar es "benutzen" en alemán.
Pero la traducción suena mejor si dices:
Ich habe (sehr) lange kein Deutsch gesprochen. (hablado)
"eine Weile" es más bien "un rato"


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> Ich habe (sehr) lange kein Deutsch gesprochen. (hablado)
> "eine Weile" es más bien "un rato"


 


*Bienvenido al foro, femb.*

Yo me uno a la frase de uguban:


*Hallo, ich habe Deutsch längere Zeit nicht benutzt.*

Si dices _gesprochen_, solo es hablado pero seguramente te refieres también a su uso por escrito.

Puedes usar también _eine Weile_, ya que en alemán igual que en español se puede usar en el sentido de "una temporadita".


----------



## femb

vielen dank   (esta bien asi,¿no?)


----------



## heidita

femb said:


> Vielen Dank!  (está bien así,¿no?)


 
Casi


----------



## dec-sev

Aurin said:


> ...., weil es mir langweilig ist. (estoy aburrida)
> ...., weil ich langweilig bin. (soy una aburrida)


 
_No he utilizado el alemán por un buen tiempo, que soy / estoy aburrido._

Si no me equivoco _ser aburrido_ signifcia _to be boring_, y _estar aburrido_ es _to be bored_ (by smth.)
Pues, abmas variantes me parecen raras. Si estás aburrida, surge la cuestión ¿de qué? o ¿qué te ha aburrido? Alemán? Pero no lo has hablado durante lagro timepo. Si eres aburrida ¿ qué tu carácter tiene que ver con el idioma alemán? 
Perdoname, por favor, no quiero ofender a nadie. Lo que me interesa es sólo el aspecto linguístico.


----------



## Aurin

dec-sev said:


> _No he utilizado el alemán por un buen tiempo, que soy / estoy aburrido._
> 
> Si no me equivoco _ser aburrido_ signifcia _to be boring_, y _estar aburrido_ es _to be bored_ (by smth.)
> Pues, abmas variantes me parecen raras. Si estás aburrida, surge la cuestión ¿de qué? o ¿qué te ha aburrido? Alemán? Pero no lo has hablado durante lagro timepo. Si eres aburrida ¿ qué tu carácter tiene que ver con el idioma alemán?
> Perdoname, por favor, no quiero ofender a nadie. Lo que me interesa es sólo el aspecto linguístico.


 
Aquí tienes un enlace:
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...tik Spanisch/Ser-Estar-Bedeutungsänderung.htm
Uno puede estar aburrido sin saber por qué.


----------



## heidita

dec-sev said:


> _No he utilizado el alemán por un buen tiempo, que soy / estoy aburrido._
> 
> Si no me equivoco _ser aburrido_ significa _to be boring_, y _estar aburrido_ es _to be bored_ (by smth.)
> Pues, ambas variantes me parecen raras. Si estás aburrida, surge la cuestión ¿de qué? o ¿qué te ha aburrido? El alemán? Pero no lo has hablado durante largo tiempo. Si eres aburrida ¿ qué  tiene que ver tu carácter con el idioma alemán?
> Perdóname, por favor, no quiero ofender a nadie. Lo que me interesa es sólo el aspecto lingüístico.


 

¡Muy buena observación, dec!

Naturalmente no tiene nada que ver.

Si Femb ha querido decir, 
...por que el alemán me parece aburrido.

Debe ser: 

...*weil ich es langweilig finde.*


En efecto, tanto _ich bin langweilig_, como , _mir ist es langweilig_, no expresan en absoluto eso.


----------



## dec-sev

Hola, Heidita:
Gracias por tus correcciones.
No he conseguido encontrar ü en mi teclado español. Para escribir esta letra hay que salpicar a la teclada alemana, lo que me aburre mucho. 



heidita said:


> ¡Si Femb ha querido decir,
> ...por que el alemán me parece aburrido.
> 
> Debe ser:
> 
> ...*weil ich es langweilig finde.*
> .


 
Lo suponía pero no no me atreví a decirlo en el foro *alemán *- español.


----------

